# Grilled catfish



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Getting pretty good at this using the skillet at 400 degrees 4 minutes on each side. A little olive oil, garlic seasoning, salt, pepper and added a little Everglades this time


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad you are using the egg brother!!! Makes EVERYTHING taste better!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Jason said:


> Glad you are using the egg brother!!! Makes EVERYTHING taste better!!!




Not just better - Magical!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Everything on the plate looks great except them dern trees!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Jason said:


> Everything on the plate looks great except them dern trees!!!




Pair it up with a steamed squash and it slides down like oyster gravy brother!!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Great looking spread TnH!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Gotta try the skillet soon myself! Sure looks great right there!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Drooling here.


----------

